
YScraper not so friendly? - Justin.tv getting evicted, Auctomatic denied apartment - danw
http://dontevictjustin.weebly.com/
======
coffeeAnon
In the justin.tv archives, there is footage of underage people drinking
alcohol, people throwing other people into the swimming pool, all night
parties, the cops showing up with guns drawn, etc. The building is also not
zoned as live/work. This particular landlord is a scumbag, but the tenants
have video evidence of illegal activities and breaking zoning codes, so the
management is not unwarranted in giving them the boot.

Someone burglarized my apartment once, so I called the cops. the neighbors had
dogs, and the dogs were barking at the cops. The cops pounded on the
neighbor's door and told them to shut their dogs up while their guns were
drawn. My neighbors complained to the landlord, and I almost got evicted just
because the cops were there, freaking out the neighbors.

Another friend of mine had a party at his girlfriend's place. A few random
troublemakers showed up, started a fight, and broke the girl's door. The cops
had to be called in to make sure the people didn't come back. The owner found
out about this, and my friend's girlfriend was evicted a month later.

If you are renting in a somewhat decent building and the management finds out
about cops being called in to your place, you are probably going to get the
boot, ESPECIALLY if you are on a month to month lease, which I believe the
justin.tv people are.

This may not be "right" but one side effect of justin.tv is that this is all
on video, so if laws or codes are actually broken and someone doesn't like it,
they can just dig up the video to argue their case...

(how do I know there were underage drinkers on justin.tv? my girlfriend is 20
and showed me the footage of herself and her friends drinking out by the pool
and in the hallway.)

~~~
danw
Is it that easy to evict people in the US? I thought the US had strict laws to
protect tenants?

~~~
coffeeAnon
With a month-to-month lease, the landlord can ask the tenant to leave for any
reason (other than discrimination) provided they give the tenant 30 days
notice.

~~~
jackdied
Summer YCombinator teams take note: Mass is also a right-to-rent state. If you
don't have a formal, set-term lease (a verbal contract, month-to-month, or
expired lease) both the tenant and landlord can call it quits with a 30 day
notice with no reason required. Very handy if you ask me. If you want a formal
lease you can find one but if you and the landlord are OK with a looser
arrangement that is OK too.

------
danw
Sounds like an opportunity to rent a large house and create a YC 'frat house'
of sorts

------
brett
Well, the first problem is North Beach. The last company I started worked out
of a cold ass basement in Bernal Heights. That felt about right. The Mission's
an even better idea.

------
iamwil
Maybe it's time YCombo also bought some property.

------
Leonidas
Maybe the owners are disgruntled Y Rejects?

I don't quite understand why anyone would not want "free" press. The only
thing I could think of is perhaps 'doing business' from the property might
break a 'zoning' law of a sort.

~~~
nostrademons
My guess: the owners are uncomfortable with the privacy implications of
Justin.TV. After all, _everyone_ that Justin encounters ends up being
broadcast live over the Internet. Many other tenants in the YScraper may not
want to end up with their mugshot on the net. This also explains why they
would evict anyone who regularly comes in contact with Justin: if they're
friends with Justin, then Justin is likely to come over and visit, with
potentially negative privacy implications for other tenants.

------
andreyf
Skeptical me: PR stunt?

~~~
rwalker
Sadly, no. I've seen the notice, and am currently housing a few people who got
rejected based on their "association" with Justin.

------
far33d
I imagine they aren't very excited about all the press they got about people
running businesses out of the building.

~~~
gyro_robo
In that case, the smart thing to do is like that other landlord story -- offer
to invest! Give them free rent in exchange for the option to also buy a small
percentage of the company.

------
dyu
I thought it's possible to just squat and they can't do much about it?

------
kul
yes, the Octoparts.

~~~
smock
it must be someone else (we're exiled in berkeley but haven't yet been evicted
from san francisco) but, personally, i think the situation is absurd-what
percentage of this place was filled by referrals from justin.tv?

------
vlad
Didn't somebody else get an eviction notice?

